# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Bashkëjetesa !!

## [Perla]

Me kalimin e kohes tabute ne vendin tone po thyhen. Eshte fare normale te degjojme se çifti "X" bashkejeton. Per disa eshte e natyrshme qe para se te hedhin "hapin e madh" , te martohen , ata vendosin te njohin njeri - tjetrin me shume ne jeten e perdirshme, por dhe per nje tjeter shumice ne vendin tone kjo shihet si diçka e pamoralshme duke diskriminuar me se shumti femrat duke i quajtur ato te  " perdala ".

Ju jeni pro apo kunder idese qe nje çift te bashkejetoje?
Cilat jane anet pozitive dhe ato nevative ? Si mendoni ?

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Jam per pro bashë-jetesës.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Gjithmone me kalimin e kohes njeriu gjen menyra te ndryshme per te jetuar jeten. Ne lashtesi njerezit jetonin ne grup te gjithe ne nje shpelle. Me vone filluan te ndryshojne menyren e jeteses, duke e ndare ne grupime me te vogla e ne banesa te ndryshme, gjer sa kemi arritur ne ditet e sotme ku njerezit jetojne ne çift. Pra, dhe bashkejetesa eshte nje menyre e re jetese e lindur ne ditet e sotme, ose ne kohen e modernizmit nese mund ta quajme keshtu. Si e tille, perdirsa ajo pranohet nga te dy palet dhe te dy palet vendosin te jetojne ne kete menyre, ketu nuk shikoj asgje te keqe. Pra, jam pro bashkejeteses, per ata qe zgjedhin kete menyre per te jetuar.

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Me kalimin e kohes tabute ne vendin tone po thyhen. Eshte fare normale te degjojme se çifti "X" bashkejeton. Per disa eshte e natyrshme qe para se te hedhin "hapin e madh" , te martohen , ata vendosin te njohin njeri - tjetrin me shume ne jeten e perdirshme, por dhe per nje tjeter shumice ne vendin tone kjo shihet si diçka e pamoralshme duke diskriminuar me se shumti femrat duke i quajtur ato te  " perdala ".
> 
> Ju jeni pro apo kunder idese qe nje çift te bashkejetoje?
> Cilat jane anet pozitive dhe ato nevative ? Si mendoni ?


Momentalisht jam kunder Bashkjeteses.
Ketu ku jam une njof shume Shqiptar qe bashkjetojne me Te huaja.
Mbase gabohem Ne mendimet e mia, Mbase jetoj paksa me mentalitetin shqiptar,Por nqs ti Bashkjeton me nje Person Femer apo mashkull qoft ai.
Nese kjo bashkjetes Prishet(ndahen)Dhe shkon Martohesh ose bashkjeton me dike Tjeter Cfare Ndodh.
Sa do te zgjas kjo Bashkjetes .
Cfare Do te Thot ish i dashuri apo e dashura , Gruaja apo Burri jot ,Per bashkjetesen qe keni kaluar ?
Keto pyetje me Bejn te jem Kunder bashkjeteses.

----------


## bebushja

Jame kunder bashkjeteses......per shume shume arsye,per mua bashkjetesa eshte mos marje pergjegjsie per jeten qe po bene,,,, mbase jam gabim,por jam kunder bashkejeteses,nga shoqeria kemi pare qe nje perqindje vogel perfundon ne martes se shumica ndahen ,nen preteksin sishte i/e duhura,,(do e quaja shfrytezim indirekt nga ai ose ajo per nje qellim apo kohe te caktuar,do e quaja si nje biznes qe niset nga 2 persona,ku gjithmon njeri mundohet  tja hedhi tjetrit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
Ju pershendes

----------


## goldian

o bebushe si mi merr fjalet nga koka moj goce
ede une jam plotesisht kundra
me duket si tallje ndaj njeri tjetrit

----------


## R3nato

Jammmmmmmmmmm Proooo sepse me mire bashkjetoje sesa martohem  :perqeshje:

----------


## maryp

jam pro bashkjeteses sepse ajo qe intereson me te vertete eshte te jesh e/i lumtur me njeriun qe ke prane.

----------


## Linda5

edhe une jam pro bashk jeteses sepse i jep kohe njerzve te njifen me mire dhe ne qofte se ato e duan me te vertet njeri tjetrin perfundon edhe ne martese.Por kur je i martuar dhe nuk te ecen ne jete se mosmarveshje ka ne cift ndarja behet me e veshtire sesa kur bashkjeton

----------


## xhuliana

bashkejetesa eviton divorcet e shumeta!!!
Njeriu nganjehere mezi arrin te njohi veten e vet; imagjinoni sa i duhet te njohi te tjeret !

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Jam pro bashke-jeteses sepse ne kete menyre ne mund te njohim njeriun qe duam ose njeriun qe na do.*

----------


## DI_ANA

Jam pro bashkejeteses..

----------


## Vista

> Jame kunder bashkjeteses......per shume shume arsye,per mua bashkjetesa eshte mos marje pergjegjsie per jeten qe po bene,,,, mbase jam gabim,por jam kunder bashkejeteses,nga shoqeria kemi pare qe nje perqindje vogel perfundon ne martes se shumica ndahen ,nen preteksin sishte i/e duhura,,(do e quaja shfrytezim indirekt nga ai ose ajo per nje qellim apo kohe te caktuar,do e quaja si nje biznes qe niset nga 2 persona,ku gjithmon njeri mundohet  tja hedhi tjetrit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
> Ju pershendes


perkrahi kete mendim..

----------


## KOKASHTA

Pro deri ne nje fare kohe. Jo perjetesisht.

----------


## Vista

Bashkejetesa eshte nje mundesi shtes per te manipuluar me nje gje shume te rendesishme siq eshte Martesa

----------


## *suada*

> Jame kunder bashkjeteses......per shume shume arsye,per mua bashkjetesa eshte mos marje pergjegjsie per jeten qe po bene,,,, mbase jam gabim,por jam kunder bashkejeteses,nga shoqeria kemi pare qe nje perqindje vogel perfundon ne martes se shumica ndahen ,nen preteksin sishte i/e duhura,,(do e quaja shfrytezim indirekt nga ai ose ajo per nje qellim apo kohe te caktuar,do e quaja si nje biznes qe niset nga 2 persona,ku gjithmon njeri mundohet  tja hedhi tjetrit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
> Ju pershendes



Une respektoj mendimin tend, por e din ti qe ka edhe cifte qe sa martohen ndahen? Martesa, sipas meje, nuk ndryshon gje. Dy njerez , nqs duhen edhe shkojne dakord bashke martesa nuk i ndryshon gje fare. Edhe per gruan ose burrin mund te thuhet qe nuk ishte i/e duhura.
Une jam dakord per bashkejetese. Martesa eshte njelloj si te bashkejetosh, vetem se nuk ke vene firmen ne komune, ketu ndryshon

----------


## *suada*

> Pro deri ne nje fare kohe. Jo perjetesisht.


Jam dakort me ty   :perqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

> Une respektoj mendimin tend, por e din ti qe ka edhe cifte qe sa martohen ndahen? Martesa, sipas meje, nuk ndryshon gje. Dy njerez , nqs duhen edhe shkojne dakord bashke martesa nuk i ndryshon gje fare. Edhe per gruan ose burrin mund te thuhet qe nuk ishte i/e duhura.
> Une jam dakord per bashkejetese. Martesa eshte njelloj si te bashkejetosh, vetem se nuk ke vene firmen ne komune, ketu ndryshon


 :buzeqeshje: Gjithashtu dhe une respektoj mendimin tend dhe te gjithe te tjereve,por me thuaj mua ti kush do gezonte me shume respekt ne rethin tend shoqeror ose fisnore   gruja/burri  apo norja/nori  jot/jotja????????????????????????????

----------


## Blue_sky

Bashkejeleshi!!! Ne Shqiperi "bashkejetesa" si koncept i nje prove per te bashkejetuar NUK egziston. Ne Shqiperi demek bashkejeleshin kur s'kane para per te paguar nje dasem. Ne Shqiperi, kur bashkejeton, eshte njesoj si te jesh martuar. Kjo s'eshte bashkejetese per mua por martese sociale ne pritje te nje ceremonie. Pupupu, kur i degjon ato kembetharat ne Shqiperi duke permendur bashkejetese nderkohe qe gjithe perreth i konsiderojne si te martuara pa ceremoni. Shyqyr te shkreteve qe te pakten ju duket si term modern per te shitur mend !Acaruese!

----------


## simirjo

Nuk e kuptoj përse e quani "shfrytëzim" ose "tallje" ndaj njeri tjetrit kur dy persona janë dakort të dy të bashkjetojne ?! 
Pse, martesa i eviton "talljet" vetem se ke unazen ne gisht eh? Po ndoshta për ju më e rëndësishme është se çfarë mendon shoqërija...kjo është tjetër gjë! 
Unë jam pro bashkëjeteses dhe respektin e fitoj nga vetja ime jo nga lidhja që kam.

----------

